# UltraFire WF-501B



## Capper (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey , i am new to the forum so don't beat me up tooo much lol ..

Listen i just bought subject matter torch light off the ebay, just recieved the 8 18650 - 4000 mAh batt's today .. Plugged one in and turned it on, this torch lite boasts 1000 lumens and sure is super bright, i think i like it alot !

It seems durable and from what i have been reading the LED has the better longevity and more durable than the xenon type which are brighter.

Looking at getting another as a spare along with the holster and spare on/off sw and driver. The unit has 5 modes - H , M , L , Strobe and SOS mehhh if i don't need them fine if i do then they are there..

Can anyone add anything to these positive or negative with factual proof to back it up either way ? I am thinking of pushing these as our next pruchase on the ground search team here at 15 Wing - CFB Moose Jaw.

Accordingly - if anyone knows where to get these units in Canada or the US let me know please ..

Thx.


----------



## brted (Jan 10, 2012)

The 501B is a pretty common budget host. You can use a standard P60 drop-in in it, so there are all kinds of variations with different LED's, modes, maybe even some lasers. I'm not crazy about the 501B and prefer the 502B or the 504B for around the same price if you are going to buy more. All of them are hosts, so you can get any kind of drop-in to go with them.

Depending on the LED, xenon won't be any brighter. You can get an idea of what kind of LED you have by looking real close (magnifying lens helps) at the LED and comparing to pictures at the link below. If they are claiming 1000 lumens it is probably a Cree XM-L T6, but I've seen sellers claim 1000 lumens from a light that can't do 200.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270419

Usually the 501B is a direct-from-china budget light. Even most eBay sellers are based in China. But a couple of dealers have US warehouses.


----------



## 51coronet (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a budget light and not well made. The pill inside will need proper aluminum foil wrapping to aid in heat sinking. The host however is lacking in the bulk of any sort department. It is the lightest thinest of the ultrafire which in this case is not exactly a good thing. The battery you got with it is lying to you. There are no 18650 batteries available yet that are a true 4000mah. Closest is in the neighborhood of 3000mah and those are expensive cells. Your battery is likely around the 2000mah range. The WF502b, WF503b, and WF504b are much better hosts and cost close to the same amount.

Try deal extreme, kaidomain, manafont, for a place to order budget lights.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered several lights with this host/body a few days ago, before coming here to read up on flashlights. Oh, well- I hope they do well, and if not, it won't be the most expensive mistake I have made.


----------



## lampy (Jan 18, 2012)

I originally bought a WF-501b for use on my 22 rifle. These convert to an awesome thrower by replacing with a smooth reflector painted black and an aspherical lens. It quickly became my everyday torch. In fact I was impressed enough to buy another. I would say the build quality is very acceptable. In the year and a half I've had it its seen at least a couple of 1m drops on to concrete but it hasn't even been marked. Second one originally required the tail cap washer tightened down but that's all I've had to do to either of them.


----------



## lampy (Jan 18, 2012)

deleted x 2


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 19, 2012)

Capper said:


> I am thinking of pushing these as our next pruchase on the ground search team here at 15 Wing - CFB Moose Jaw.


For that you need flashlights that are reliable. Ultrafire is in the middle of the pack in terms of reliability for the budget lights. Some ultrafires are fine, some have build QA problems, some have design problems.

The 501b is a cheap copy of a Surefire P60 with the barrel bored out to be able to use 18650 (the original Surefire can only take expensive disposable CR123A).
The design allows for different light modules to be swapped in. A lot of people like that as they can upgrade their light at a later date. But the LED modules have reached the limit of brightness without burning out from the heat.

Problems with Ultrafire 501b:
Sloppy construction. lampy's comment "Second one originally required the tail cap washer tightened down" indicates the switch was not working properly when received. Most people who buy budget lights take their lights apart. Clean and tighten everything (loose switch internals seem to be a recurring problem). Lube the threads and reassemble them.

Overheated modules. LEDs have reached the point that the standard drop in module cannot transfer the heat from the more powerful LEDs to the flashlight body and heat kills both the LED and the driver electronics. 51coronet "The pill inside will need proper aluminum foil wrapping to aid in heat sinking." is one way around this. Fill the gap between the module and the head with aluminium foil for additional heat transfer. Some problems with Ultrafire modules:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...d-flashlight-with-strap-1-18650-2-16340-35075
(read the reviews - cons)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270143-Quick-look-at-a-R5-single-mode-drop-in
(A more detailed look at the module. Note all the modules of the member who wrapped his module in foil survived. Most of the others died.)

Use of 18650 batteries (fleabay vendors ship the cheapest unprotected batteries).
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?280909-Ultrafire-18650-3000mA-exploded
Improper handling of lithium ion batteries can result in this situation. You need everyone (and I mean EVERYONE) to follow safe Li-ion handling procedures.
*Using Li-ion cells in LED flashlights safely*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Using-Li-ion-cells-in-LED-flashlights-safely
(A ground search team will use their lights for extended periods, not a couple of minutes looking under a desk for a dropped pencil. Care must be taken that the batteries are not damaged by letting the voltage of the battery drop below 2.7V. A DMM next to the charger is highly recommended.)

-----

There are 1-mode modules that allow you to avoid the annoying strobe/SOS modes. (There are literally hundreds of modules that fit the 501b)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?217252-P60-sized-led-drop-ins-(part-3)

You take your chances with Ultrafire. Solarforce seem to have a better reputation. I have not seen any DOA reports with that brand. Available from sbflashlights and lighthound in the US. You will have to select body type and module separately.

As mentioned before the P60/501b is not suitable for the more powerful drop ins. You really need a pill that is screwed directly into the body. And you need a bigger reflector to give you the throw.
shiningbeam in the US has a MG X-Thrower SST-50 Neutral White 700+ Lumens LED Flashlight for US$39.75 plus $2.95 shipping for Canada. 3 Modes: Low > Mid > High.
Link to shiningbeam's website and CPF discount code here"
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ze-XM-L-T6-Tactical-LED-Flashlight-720-Lumens
Fenix TK70 is pricey CAD$119.95 and big (4D) from Fenix Tactical in Toronto but you avoid the dangers of lithium ion batteries.
Personally I'd try the Fenix LD40 4AA to see if it is bright enough for your purposes. It is specially designed for outdoor use. From j2ledflashlight or Fenix Tactical both in Toronto.

-----

I would recommend protected batteries. You should still follow proper safety procedures but it is nice to have a safety backup. You can get AW P18650 from 4sevens.ca, j2ledflashlight or directly from AW over at CPFMP (ships from Hong Kong).

-----

BTW what is your xenon reference flashlight?


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got an old 501B that has been a pretty good torch. That said, I would not let a Ground Search Rescue Team out the door if these were their primary flashlights. I don't think the $13.00 Solarforce L2 host can be beat for a durable budget 18650 host.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 19, 2012)

Original Surefire can take 17670 and 2*16340 Rechargables.
501B is really the "budgetive" one, but soon you will found yourself in lust for better one ; )
Like drugger, each day passes, stronger need for drugs
Take it as a stepping stone to begin the flashlight addict
If you wanna try 501B, some dealer might have 6P on sale, original price $88 but sometime they offer significant discount which might be a even better attraction
Still, its possible to modify it(boring) to force it accepting 18650, but you can stick with 17670 and 2*16340 for convenience
AW's batteries are even costful than 501B itself, go Xtar for economic choice, their 18700(actually it is 18650-sized) have a good reputation proved by tests of other forumers, Xtar 18700 costs less than $7, retail price in HK is HKD40 only, and with internet dealer you might even get a cheaper deal


----------



## Mike_TX (Jan 21, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> For that you need flashlights that are reliable. Ultrafire is in the middle of the pack in terms of reliability for the budget lights. Some ultrafires are fine, some have build QA problems, some have design problems.
> 
> The 501b is a cheap copy of a Surefire P60 with the barrel bored out to be able to use 18650 (the original Surefire can only take expensive disposable CR123A).
> The design allows for different light modules to be swapped in. A lot of people like that as they can upgrade their light at a later date. But the LED modules have reached the limit of brightness without burning out from the heat.
> ...



There's a lot of good info and basic wisdom in this post.

I have a half-dozen 501B's and love 'em, but I wouldn't recommend them for critical use like search and rescue. They simply aren't optimized for long running or for situations that might mean the difference between life and death.

.
.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been through a couple of 501b's all I can say is construction is so-so. Some of them had problems with loose fitting threads stripping, other ones cheap switchgear. I'd pay a few bucks more for a Romisen or Solarforce.


----------



## trooplewis (Jan 24, 2012)

The 501B is the cheapest of the Ultrafire p60 hosts, and yes, there are even fake Ultrafires out there that are cheaper than the original.
If you go Ultrafire, make sure you get one from a vendor who supplies the real thing, and then get a 504B, it is much like the Solarforce L2 bodies.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

trooplewis said:


> The 501B is the cheapest of the Ultrafire p60 hosts, and yes, there are even fake Ultrafires out there that are cheaper than the original.
> If you go Ultrafire, make sure you get one from a vendor who supplies the real thing, and then get a 504B, it is much like the Solarforce L2 bodies.


Well-known info to HKers
Ultrafire itself, is fake, theres no "real" ultrafire


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 25, 2012)

jh- are you saying that anybody can make a host and call it Ultrafire? Hm.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> jh- are you saying that anybody can make a host and call it Ultrafire? Hm.


More specificly, it is not really "registered"
The so-call "documents" with UF's logo, basically it is just a piece of sheet
UF's torch is just same as those chinese-no-name torch
All the dealer on the web says:
Beware of counterfeits! Only we sells legit product! (shows a paper)
Of course we hongkongers know, the "certificate" is just a banknote
(If you dont understand the metaphor, make it simple, you pay, and you can create any certs in china)


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying. I presume this includes any Ultrafire branded products- chargers, batteries, and flashlights? I didn't realize that. Are the "Ultrafire" products sold by any particular distributor better than others?


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chargers are ok, they dont seem to do any damage
Stay away from batteries, they are known as time bomb, fake capacity rating has prove its "name"
The most notorius is Ultrafire red-skinned 300mah li-ion 18650
Lights? They are so-so, dont expect them to have high quality nor reliability, some of them wouldnt even survive some drops
Theres no better ultrafire, IMO they sucks, after encountering it i found the true side of it LOL
I ever tried to treasure my chinese light but they failed one by one, what they remain now is their thin body


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

So, perhaps a little off topic, what do you see as the better lights and batteries? One that looks and sounds good (and I ordered) is a SolarForce L2, which is about as expensive as I can afford. I am definitely not in the market for lights costing several hundred dollars. By the way- what time is it there? It's almost 8:00 in the morning here.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im on the another side of the globe, its 9:50 here, in HK we have GMT+8
Solarforce have a thicker body as they have same size as Surefire, but still thinner because they eat 18650, thats an mm thinner than surefire
L2 gives you versatility as it is able to switch module, and these module are below $10 (in my region)
And it allows you to lego many parts too, i.e. changing heads, tailcap, adding extender or even changing bodies
IMO, Solarforce is almost equal to surefire in terms of the light itself (Excluding surface finish, warranty, quality etc.)
Because Solarforce's design is basically copied from Surefire
And it is better than Ultrafire for sure, but still far away from Surefire
Between Solarforce and UF(if theres only 2 choice), i definitely choose solarforce
Their material/finish is better than UF


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 25, 2012)

I also like the options the Solarforce lights have. I think that will be my "expensive" light. I may pick up a couple of the accessories.

I do have a couple Ultrafires that seem to be working fine thus far, though they aren't in the 501B hosts. I am new to the LED flashlight arena, as far as learning more than you put batteries in them, so am exploring this forum and other websites.

Are there others (flashlight manufacturers, that is) you would recommend?

Addendum: Would the Trustfire/Sacredfire etc. be in the same boat as Ultrafire?


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

sandanbob said:


> I also like the options the Solarforce lights have. I think that will be my "expensive" light. I may pick up a couple of the accessories.
> 
> I do have a couple Ultrafires that seem to be working fine thus far, though they aren't in the 501B hosts. I am new to the LED flashlight arena, as far as learning more than you put batteries in them, so am exploring this forum and other websites.
> 
> ...



Those xxxfire isnt really in the same boat, but they are not-so-trusted
For economic deal, i would recommend Fenix, they have thin body but their reliability is supreme and been proved
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?233856-My-Extreme-Fenix-TK40-Torture-Test.
This is how well it perform
xxxFire*s* would never stand such challenge (Except Surefire, even though waterproofess is not officially supported)

Olight and 47s(actually same brand) also make quality lights with reasonable price, i dont have experience in them though
47s is cheaper and usually every-day-carried while olight cost more as olight makes thrower whichs shines farfarfar-away and some lights are very big
http://www.4sevens.com <- heres the link

Sunwayman is a uprising brand, specialised with magnetic ring control, rotate the ring to change brightness
Good UI, good finishing, small to medium lights is too floody(subjective), slightly costful(median:600hkd, Solarforce L2 sized lights), magnetic ring: not so reliable, can be affected by foreign magnetic field, minor problem: capacitor charging sound and some visible strobe when using single cell


----------



## Phanatic (Jan 25, 2012)

My two cents. For reference, I own (in single 18650) the UltraFire 501B, and the P-Rocket (850+ XM-L), Blaze, and S-Mini (the later three all from Shining Beam). I like all of these lights a lot EXCEPT the 501B. Viscerally, the 501B is crap compared to the others. The 501B has a purple tint to the beam which I don't like, there are artifacts in the beam, and the construction really lacks the quality of the others. The 501B does put out a lot of (purplish -- yuck!) light, but the P-Rocket puts out quite a bit more. For a comparably-sized light, I would recommend the P-Rocket

-P


----------



## Mike_TX (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm often puzzled as I read about 501-B's. I have 5 or 6 of them (and 3 of their brother, the 502), and I haven't encountered the stripped threads, bad finish, bad switches or other shortcomings some people complain about. Mine are all nicely machined, with good clean checkering, no sharp edges, excellent anodizing, and attractive styling, and they all work beautifully. And they have some of the best tailcap switches I've encountered (unlike the overly-firm 502's). In fact, I can't easily turn on my 502's with one hand because the shiny, slick finish makes it slip through my hand as I press the switch with my thumb, so I much prefer the 501.

I think we need to keep our perspective here - these are $15 flashlights. Why would you NEED the body to be thicker? Are you going to be running over it with a troop carrier? Why would you expect a 15-dollar light to be perfect, with high-end componentry and flawless soldering? You paid 15 bucks, for goodness sake. Do you really need your flashlight to be able to survive a dunking in the North Sea, or a drop from a helicopter? I doubt it ... after all, the light you had before you discovered these was probably a plastic Ray-O-Vac (also made in China). 

If your life depends on your flashlight, by all means buy the best you can afford. If you use it to walk the dog at night, ride your bicycle, or find the kid's lost ball after dark, the 501-B will more than satisfy your needs. Heck, if you're worried about overheating or failure, carry two - they''re small enough and cheap enough to stick a second one in your hip pocket as a backup. You can even mount two side by side on your handlebars if you want.

The point is that we've quickly become elitist buyers here, even in the budget lights forum. We expect space-age technology, military-spec build quality and durability, and super-human performance, all while forgetting we paid only a few dollars for these things. I for one think these are absolutely amazing deals, and the 501-B is still one of my favorite lights.

.
.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 26, 2012)

Phanatic- I had never heard of the P-Rocket, thanks for sharing.

Mike, I am in your camp. I don't yet have any 501b's (several are enroute) I do have a couple of the other inexpensive "Ultrafire" type lights- one Ultrafire, one Sacredfire, and they work. That's what I ask of them. I may put a little grease on the threads, after reading some of the comments in this forum, but otherwise they are good to go.


----------



## sandanbob (Jan 28, 2012)

I received my order from DinoDirect today. I actually was surprised how small the 501B's were, as my previous Ultrafire was the UM-MCU, which can use 18650's, 16340's, or three AAA batteries, and has a much larger reflector. Compared to that, they are much more compact. Tonight, I'll see how bright a couple of them are. Overall impression, other than size, is that the threads are good, so the head and tail screw on nicely, the finish is decent, and the knurling is fairly smooth, so it gives a little bit of a grip, but shouldn't catch on clothing or holster.


----------



## brianbucar (Jan 29, 2012)

i have 2 501b's (xm-l t6 cool white), a 501a (xp-g r5) and a 504b (xm-l warm white). love them all. 

i bought the cheap lights so i can mod them and make them better and have fun doing it. 

i did buy expensive batteries and charger though... aw and pila. i really dont want bombs in my hand or pocket or anywhere. 

the 501a is wrapped with beer can aluminum. the rest with aluminum foil which im going to swap to beer can stuff as i like working with it more and it fits nice and tight and pulls the heat out well. 

the bare threads that conduct electricity and the ring that holds the switch into the tailcap, i use al-al/al-cu electrical connection deoxidation goop for house/commercial electrical connections. keeps the resistance down and lubes the threads pretty well. 

the 504b tube is a little long. if you shake the light hard, it will change modes. im thinking about soldering some copper tube to the place where the spring goes in the tailcap and then soldering the spring to the copper tube to make the battery fit tighter. that should fix it. 

they are cheap lights but thats part of the fun for me. i bought a cheap house to fix up. i buy cheap cars to fix up and drive. ill stick with cheap flashlights.  

Brian


----------



## Name Withheld (Feb 12, 2012)

Just my 2 cents .22 cal gun or rifle will kill a man just as well as 9mm but the police wont use one why? Looks. 501b or 502b have that stigma. So I ask are you using this flashlight to look for convicted murder or to keep from stepping in your dogs poop at night?


----------



## ps56k (May 8, 2012)

I just happen to stumble across this thread - from another thread discussing Ultrafire 50x models...

I'm looking for something to see around the back yard when the animals come out at night - looking for something with 250+ lumens and maybe using normal CR123 battiers vs the special 18xxxx batteries.

Was thinking of something like the ultrafire 50x series, or the C8 device.... or now The Blaze -


----------



## JerryM (May 8, 2012)

I just bought a Ultrafire 501B. So far it is OK. Yes the threads are not the best, but I don't spend time screwing and unscrewing the tail cap. 
Everyone does not need a $100+ flashlight. Fine if it is your hobby, but for many of us we don't value flashlights enough to spend much money on. I have never been in a situation where my life depended upon my flashlight. If I were in that position a Quark or even a Mag Light would fill the bill, and maybe the 501B. The brain is the best protection so as not to get into dangerous situations. While that may not be possible in a very few cases I have not found myself in a situation where a flashlight would get me out.

Buy what you are willing to spend your money on, and if you get the desire for something "better" then go for it. In the meantime enjoy what you have. 

Jerry


----------



## HotWire (May 18, 2012)

I have several UltraFire 501-b flashlights. They are fine if you are tinkering on something that you can do later. Sometimes you have to tinker with the 501-b! Would I go into a cave with one? Nope. Wouldn't even carry it as a backup. But.... around the house I'll use whatever is handy. I do like the ability to use 18650 batteries. They are rechargeable and have a useful run time. My opinion is that Solar Force lights are well made and probably a better choice in this price range.


----------



## lanterneled (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 2 of ultrafire 501B. 1 with XM-L T6led and another with Q5 led.
The one with T6 led is pretty shinning and at distances of 60 meters and less will light all objects very good. And the light is quite wide, not just a laser beam.
the one with q5 throw at a bit more distance but will not light good surrounding objects.
i have few beamshots wth them but i dont know how to add them here


----------



## TadpolePilot (Jun 21, 2012)

Look at SolarForce L2M Now #12.00 get your own dropin somewhere else for little money just received a MX-L U2 1A 1000 lumens $11.84 shipped.From Kaodomain


----------

